# If You Could Afford It Would You Be A Permanent Resident On This Luxury Ship?



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 25, 2018)

I first saw this a few years ago. One would definitely have to be a multi millionaire to purchase an apartment. I think I'd love it but wonder would I eventually tire of it and want to be back on land. What about you. Click on each of the residence photos (eg: Studio Residences) to enlarge and see more photos in each category. According to a search this is how much it costs: "If you're looking to rent one of these rooms, one night in the studio apartment will cost you between $1300-$2300. Purchasing an apartment on board starts at $2 million, plus the annual maintenance fees which can range from $60 000 to $270 000. If you have to ask 'how much?', you probably can't afford it." So if you *could* afford it do you think you'd enjoy this lifestyle?
http://aboardtheworld.com/residences/


----------



## jujube (Feb 26, 2018)

Yes, indeedy!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 26, 2018)

Nope.   I'm prone to vertigo so no ships for me.


----------



## applecruncher (Feb 26, 2018)

No, not even if it was free. Don't like ships, was never interested in a cruise, would not want to live on the water. Pass, no thanks.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2018)

It would be fun but it could get even more expensive when you wanted to head home to visit family and friends.

I think that I would prefer to have a small suite in a local luxury hotel and enough money to enjoy all of its amenities and services.  Sad to say that these days it would probably cost about the same as living in an assisted living facility!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 26, 2018)

Only if I could dress up like a pirate, decorate the rooms like a pirate ship and bring my cat Mr. Christian with me. 

Hey, if I had that kind of money, I should be allowed to be strange.


----------



## James (Feb 26, 2018)

Wife hates sailing.....hmmmm


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 26, 2018)

I didn't know anyone could do this, but I wouldn't like it. Stopping at the ports of call would be so fascinating but with that kind of money, a beautiful home or luxury hotel suite like Aunt Bea said on land, giving me the extra money to travel would be better for me.

I worry about illness on board ship, too and never wanted to go on a cruise.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> It would be fun but it could get even more expensive when you wanted to head home to visit family and friends.
> 
> I think that I would prefer to have a small suite in a local luxury hotel and enough money to enjoy all of its amenities and services.  Sad to say that these days it would probably cost about the same as living in an assisted living facility!



You've got a point Aunt Bea but once again, if one could afford to live there in the first place, cost to visit family shouldn't be a problem. There was once a "joke" going around in email about an old woman who said she'd choose living on a cruise ship over going into a nursing home. Same basic benefits but more fun to be had. Then a couple of years ago, I read about an senior woman who actually does live aboard a cruise ship. Everyone knows her, looks out for her and treats her well.
 Our timeshare sits oceanfront and 5 star membership rates plus discounts with the affiliated exchange club allow us to vacation as much as we want, where we want. I always choose ocean front locations.



SifuPhil said:


> Only if I could dress up like a pirate, decorate the rooms like a pirate ship and bring my cat Mr. Christian with me.
> 
> Hey, if I had that kind of money, I should be allowed to be strange.



Phil, something tells me you don't need that kind of money to be strange.  LOL   You are a hoot !!


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> ... Phil, something tells me you don't need that kind of money to be strange.  LOL   You are a hoot !!



Well, I _never_!


...


Well, okay, a _few_ times ... alright, alright, ALL the time. :rapture:

And thank you - I enjoy being a hoot.


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

Sounds like an excellent way to live a life to me. Meeting new people all the time. Having the job, medical attention, food and clothing  stores just a short walk away. Paradise!


----------



## Lon (Apr 20, 2018)

Yes   I could handle that OK.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 20, 2018)

*I think it would be fun, for a while.  But, like Aunt Bea, if I had the money, I think I would prefer a suite in a Luxury hotel.  My fun place to live would be at a luxury hotel at Disney World to feed the child in me. LOL. And yes, you can all come visit. Just not all at once.*


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 20, 2018)

There's only one thing holding me back............................................$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Manatee (May 10, 2018)

Where do you go when the ship goes into dry dock for overhaul?


----------



## Buckeye (May 10, 2018)

A 7 night cruise is about my max.


----------



## helenbacque (May 10, 2018)

20 years younger and I'd be there in a heartbeat.


----------



## RadishRose (May 10, 2018)

Shopping!


----------



## Keesha (May 10, 2018)

No!


----------



## IKE (May 12, 2018)

Keesha said:


> No!



Same here.


----------



## terry123 (May 12, 2018)

Wood love it!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 19, 2018)

Manatee said:


> Where do you go when the ship goes into dry dock for overhaul?


I have no idea Manatee..but they must have some type of provision for that with all the money these people are paying.


----------

